# Marcel tumour



## JaynieS (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all, I just wanted to see if anyone could shed a bit more light on marcel tumours (also known as mast tumours I believe). 
Basically trying to keep it short...our 11/12 year old dog collie cross lab had a grade 2 marcel tumour removed a good few months ago, after about 2 weeks he has another tiny lump come up in the same place. Went for year jabs and vet recons it's another, we have decided not get him operated on any more (has had so many ops in the last 5 years we have had him for various troubles, I can't keep putting him through it). To be honest the vets were quite vague about it all, like they were not telling me something, or how bad it actually was! Just said if he gets any more we'd be looking at 5months to a year and they could spread to organs, if that was the case he would start loosing weight, that's all I got out of him. 
I have noticed he has been drinking an awful lot, I am filling up his big water bowl 3 times a day so am thinking something isn't right. He did have a spell last week where I noticed he was being sick as well, I thought this maybe to do with something he had eaten as been through our bin but not so sure now.
If the tumours have got onto his liver or kidneys would sickness and excess drinking occur? What are your experiences of marcel tumours? I kind of need to know if I need to prepare myself for the worse when I take him back to the vets as I will devastated when I loose him. 
Thanks. Jayne


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the vet will have meant a "mast cell tumour" - if you google this you will find lots of info


----------



## Froglette (May 3, 2012)

My dog has to-day also been diagnosed with a Marcel Tumor and is only 6 years old. Has had 3 years of skin problems and allergies. I have a week to decide what to do. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Froglette (May 3, 2012)

Hi again. I Googled Marcel Tumours and found very helpful info. My breed of dog is the most common to get these tumours, but has the least aggressive type. So I am more hopeful to-day.


----------

